# يوجد خادمات للايجار بالرياض



## شاي اخضر (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوجد لدينا خادمات اندنوسيات للايجاربالشهر
سعرهم بالشهر 2500ريال 

تحياتي للجميع


----------

